# a torch lighter that will keep working ?



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

Over the years I have tried many different torch lighters and they all stop working and then they might start working a few months later or stop working altogether 

I have tried purging then and I only use xikar fuel 

I would love to know your experience with your lighter that you trust and love ?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

For the money you can't beat a Ronson, Mine just keep on working.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

+1 on Ronson Jetlite.
Best darn lighter on the market.
I pick them up for $4.99 but some folks have had luck finding them for less than $3.
Only lighters I own are Ronsons.
Search for the posting that habanolover has on his Ronson that's really, really old, has taken a beating and keeps working.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ronson's are awesome...and they are sold at Walmart in our neck of the woods for $2.99! I have the same problem with my Lotus and my Bugatti lighters...purge them, refill and they still work weird, if at all.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've had my Pocket Blazer PB-207 for 20 years. I don't think they are marketed as cigar lighters, more for electronic work:

The Pocket Micro Torch PB 207

Bought a second PB about two years ago.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've also heard good things about the Blazers, however I'm stuck on the Ronson. They also work on "crappy" Ronson fuel so no need to upgrade and get the top grade stuff.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ronson Jetlite gets my vote as well, it's the only brand cigar lighter I own.

Not picky on fuel, durable, easy to fuel & adjust, dependable, about the size of a slimline Zippo lighter, inexpensive. They're available in a couple different finishes and textures. Here's a pic of one as they're displayed:










One thing I'll add, as stated in the directions, allow a couple minutes after refilling before re-lighting.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll be honest, I was a little iffy about the Ronsons for the price. I expected them to work well but feel cheap...until I picked one up yesterday. It feels like a zippo. Really nicely made and they have some nice weight to it.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

BMack said:


> I'll be honest, I was a little iffy about the Ronsons for the price. I expected them to work well but feel cheap...until I picked one up yesterday. It feels like a zippo. Really nicely made and they have some nice weight to it.


It always amazes me, a $50 lighter only works for 6 months and needs 100x refined fuel, while a $4 lighter lasts forever and eats whatever you give it. You would think it would be the other way around.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> It always amazes me, a $50 lighter only works for 6 months and needs 100x refined fuel, while a $4 lighter lasts forever and eats whatever you give it. You would think it would be the other way around.


It's a good idea when you think about it. You sell a lighter for less profit that can use your cheap, readily available fuel that most expensive lighters can't use and they keep coming back to you. They probably make more a lot more on fuel than they do on lighters.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I still want to try a ronson.. but lately I have been using a couple of these with great success:

Coleman Torch Lighter

They last a long time.. hold plenty of fluid and are very reliable.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

BMack said:


> It's a good idea when you think about it. You sell a lighter for less profit that can use your cheap, readily available fuel that most expensive lighters can't use and they keep coming back to you. They probably make more a lot more on fuel than they do on lighters.


King Camp Gillette is credited with that marketing strategy, as they were applied to razor's and the blades that refill them. Taking it a step further, giving away the razor and selling the blades. Here's an interesting article on "loss-leader" strategy:

Giving Away the Razor, Selling the Blades: Interesting Thing of the Day


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Watch the stogie review ************.com/2011/06/14/jet-1300-c-butane-lighter

(I don't know why it wont let me post that link.. but the ******* = stogie review with no space)

And then buy Jet 1300-C Butane Lighter - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

They are $2.78 SHIPPED! Granted they take a couple of weeks to arrive because they are overseas. But I promise you with 100% certainty that you will thank me 1000 times.

Buy like 10 of them! I give them out in bombs and I use mine every single day. I cannot say enough about this lighter. Please bro.. trust me.

When you decide to bomb me out of gratitude just go easy on me... ;-)


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> Watch the stogie review ************.com/2011/06/14/jet-1300-c-butane-lighter
> 
> (I don't know why it wont let me post that link.. but the ******* = stogie review with no space)
> 
> ...


You beat me to it!! I was just about to post the link up


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah they are amazing!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been using my Colibri Aspire almost exclusively for over a year now (received as wedding party gift) and it lights every time on the first strike. You can feel the quality of the lighter.









I just picked up a NiBO Effect dual torch lighter on sale for $9.97. Nice lighter but feels super cheap.

Recently I began using a small hand torch as a table top lighter. I got it from Princess Auto. I love it. Holds like 2 hours of fuel and lights every time. A friend of mine has been using the same torch for well over 6 years. Still works.
http://www.princessauto.com/workshop/welding/welding/accessories-and-components/0141010-piezo-start-micro-torch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dougdog76861 said:


> Over the years I have tried many different torch lighters and they all stop working and then they might start working a few months later or stop working altogether
> 
> I have tried purging then and I only use xikar fuel
> 
> I would love to know your experience with your lighter that you trust and love ?


DuPont X=Tend not cheap but worth the cash!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> Watch the stogie review ************.com/2011/06/14/jet-1300-c-butane-lighter
> 
> (I don't know why it wont let me post that link.. but the ******* = stogie review with no space)
> 
> ...





Sherlockholms said:


> You beat me to it!! I was just about to post the link up


You bastages better be right - I just ordered 5 of em... :brick:

Can't find the damn Ronsons anywhere...


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

FWTX said:


> You bastages better be right - I just ordered 5 of em... :brick:
> 
> Can't find the damn Ronsons anywhere...


I've got tons of torch lighters.. and I love my Xikar but NOTHING gets used more or with more dependability than those torches from deal extreme. The tanks are HUGE and they are amazing.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

HWiebe said:


> I've been using my Colibri Aspire almost exclusively for over a year now (received as wedding party gift) and it lights every time on the first strike. You can feel the quality of the lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Heckthor,

Is that last item something you ordered off of Erotica.com cuz Im sure I've seem something like that while I was changing channels one night and saw that sucker...on it had interchangeable heads on it.


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

well i think i will have to pick up some of these ronsons thank you guys


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> It always amazes me, a $50 lighter only works for 6 months and needs 100x refined fuel, while a $4 lighter lasts forever and eats whatever you give it. You would think it would be the other way around.


It's so nice to re-fill with an inexpensive, easily found butane. Before the Jetlite, I all but wrote off butane lighters. Only one I've had no issues with is an IM Corona Old Boy pipe lighter.


----------



## DuckFeet (Jun 14, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> DuPont X=Tend not cheap but worth the cash!


The S.T. Dupont X·tend is by far the most cleverly engineered, precisely manufactured, and elegant torch lighter I have used.


----------



## gnarwrangler (Jul 10, 2011)

Must say, I'm loving the Ronson. Went around to about 10 places looking for one locally and just happened to stumble across some at a Rite-Aid in the middle of nowhere while on a road trip. Nothing but pleased so far.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

I ordered a few also and probably make them available to Puffers when they come in.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> Watch the stogie review ************.com/2011/06/14/jet-1300-c-butane-lighter
> 
> (I don't know why it wont let me post that link.. but the ******* = stogie review with no space)
> 
> ...


Damn, couldn't resist and picked up 4! I don't even need another lighter! :rofl:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh no! I'd totally meant to send you one of these Justin! Arg!! my bad bro  

you're going to love them


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> I've got tons of torch lighters.. and I love my Xikar but NOTHING gets used more or with more dependability than those torches from deal extreme. The tanks are HUGE and they are amazing.


Just kidding - at that price you could chunk one once a month!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> Oh no! I'd totally meant to send you one of these Justin! Arg!! my bad bro
> 
> you're going to love them


No worries, these will probably replace my Jetlights. I love the little Ronson's but the tanks are too small, and without a fuel window I usually have to carry 2 with me because at least 1 of them always runs out of fuel.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Mutombo said:


> No worries, these will probably replace my Jetlights. I love the little Ronson's but the tanks are too small, and without a fuel window I usually have to carry 2 with me because at least 1 of them always runs out of fuel.


I smoke a couple of cigars a day and I fill these tanks MAYBE once every 3 weeks? They are amazing and unless I want to buy a nice show piece torch for looks, I will never buy another torch again. I'm tempted to buy like 20 of them for a lifetime. They also make a model that it more like the blazer one.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/compact-1300-c-butane-jet-lighter-4179

the tank is a tiny bit smaller. They are both amazing and unbelievably cheap and reliable. the only downside is the shipping time.. it took like 2-3 weeks for mine but well worth it. That's why I bought a bunch.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Cigary said:


> Hey Heckthor,
> 
> Is that last item something you ordered off of Erotica.com cuz Im sure I've seem something like that while I was changing channels one night and saw that sucker...on it had interchangeable heads on it.


I don't think that is a suction cup on the bottom Gary ......lol


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

gnarwrangler said:


> Must say, I'm loving the Ronson. Went around to about 10 places looking for one locally and just happened to stumble across some at a Rite-Aid in the middle of nowhere while on a road trip. Nothing but pleased so far.


After all the talk about the Ronson Jetlite. I had to ty and find this thing. I tried the walmart with no luck so passing by a Rite-Aid (funny you mentioned this store) I turned back and walked in and sure enough they had two so I grabbed then.

I'll say its pretty darn nice. The action to fire up the jet has a lot of resistance but sends a precise beam. The finish is not refined but it has a nice hefty feel. Overall its pretty sweet for $4.50 and if it lasts then it will be great to keep one in the golf back and one at work.:biggrin:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 to Ronsons! Dirt cheap and rock solid! I've been using the same one for about a year...it's been dropped on my concrete driveway a million times, it's scuffed and scratched and the finish is wearing off, but it still lights on the first click every time.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

I got the following torch from deal extreme. Holds a heap of gas. I have 40+ cigars so far on one refill and it's still going. 

Honest Adjustable Flame Butane Jet Torch Lighter


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Just ordered a Jet 1300-C Butane Lighter from DealExtreme. I have been looking for a decent inexpensive torch!


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

After reading some of these post I picked up a few Ronsons and I already find myself using them more than my Xikar. I find that my Xikar really only works when it wants to and so far the Ronson has fired up every time.


----------

